# I got me a curly one! (and other thoughts)



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Good morning all,

After many hours perusing the threads, taking a peek at all the adorable havs on this site, one thing I realized is that everybody looks different! And it seems like my Chester is of the curlier variety as you can probably see from the pictures I attached. The funny thing is that his head fur/hair is significantly curlier (like curly fries) than the fur on his body (wavy). As someone with frizzy hair, it's only fitting that my dog has frizzy hair too!

On a side note, my wife and I took Chester up to Portland, Maine for a little weekend getaway for Memorial Day. If there was ever a dog-friendly town, this was it. Finding places to eat out still took some research even though there were plenty of restaurants with outdoor seating, but every where else seemed to welcome Chester with open arms. Most stores in Old Port allowed us to keep him on the leash, some even had dog bowls filled with water for their 4-legged patrons. But the most surprising thing was how much everybody in that town absolutely adores dogs, and especially Chester. We were constantly stopped by strangers asking to pet him, asking what breed he was (about 30 percent knew about havs), and all were completely smitten by him and his fluffy-ness. Outside of Old Port, we took him out to a couple of gorgeous and massive off-leash dog parks where he was able to stretch his short little legs and meet a ton of bigger dogs. As a pup that's still getting over his fear of bigger dogs, our trip to Portland definitely helped in that regard. Lastly, I don't think I even need to mention the excellent 3-lb lobster we had or any of the other great eats that Portland has to offer 

As someone who posted questions before and after getting Chester, consider this as a "Thank you" update for you picture-loving members and advice givers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little fellow! Thanks for sharing. Sounds like Chester is expanding his horizons and enjoying the journey!


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

He looks just like my daughter's teddy bear! Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chester is cut as can be... curly coat and all!

Kodi is heading to Maine with us this coming weekend, though our destination is Old Orchard Beach rather that Portland.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh what a cutie pie <3


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info on Portland. We are just starting to plan a dog friendly road trip/vacation and will add this to our list. Sounds like you guys had a great time. We were considering Savannah, GA which I understand is also very dog friendly.


----------



## moonglo (Dec 16, 2010)

I love the way Chester's hair is coming in after you cut it. I've kept Rusty's hair long and while I love Rusty's hair, it makes him look older and not so much like a puppy. I did cut the hair on the top of his head to keep it out of his eyes. The texture of that piece of hair now looks a bit frizzy. I'm nervous about getting him cut but it's only a matter of time. Glad to see Chester is doing well!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Chester is just the cutest thing ever! He looks like a stuffed toy! And his name fits him. Sounds like a great getaway was had by all!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a doll!!! I love the hair... I could just kiss him!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Chester is sooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Chester - you sure are cute!! I have a curly one too!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, Chester is like a little spring lamb!so sweet.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

krandall - if you need to break for lunch, check out Chauncey Creek Lobster Pier. Stopped by there both times on the way to Portland and was once again blown away by their lobster. They're dog-friendly and even offered me a tiny metal dog bowl for Chester's water (I thought they were going to give me one of the styrofoam bowls they use for their chowder). 

moonglo - Rusty! Glad to hear from you again! Rusty is looking adorable with his long hair. I've come to terms with the fact that I won't like any haircut Chester gets, but I know once it grows in he'll look fine. 

Laurief - Go curly ones! The only problem is that everybody thinks they're poodle mixes ha!

Thanks to everybody for the kind words! I was glad to represent the hav community by spreading the word about them. And the word is definitely getting around...I'm hearing more and more about havs in and around town.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's just too cute for words. I love his hair and . . . well, everything about him. Being in a dog friendly town makes things so much easier. Happy you all had such a great time.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Chester is darling. My first Havanese, who is now CH Blackbirch Sunshine SOX, has that same type hair. If he is anything like SOX, he loves people, demands your attention and rules the house. Enjoy your darling dog.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Chester is adorable! My Kodi is a curly boy too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is a doll!!!! I love Portland, Maine. I keep pestering my DH I want to go back. We have family about 20 miles from Bangor they will dog sit if we need them too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester is so cute! I don't think he has a curly coat . It looks wavy if it were longer and you dryed it and combed at the same time it would look strait. I tried a experiment on zoey and just blew the water of her skin dryed about half way combed her and let her air dry the rest of the way and her coat looks just like Chesters. I call them little worms like yarn individual strands. You have to watch out because if you don't comb them out you might get more mats. I call that type of bath the lazey day bath!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Suzi makes a very good point. Actually, one of the earliest Havanese breeders whose kennel name is Destiny, who still breeds today and who originally got her dogs from Dorothy Goodale, wrote in a recent article that those "ringlets" (my word) for want of a better descriptive word, are how the Havanese displayed their "cords." And when they were shown in cords, they had the look of the ringlets. The cords we see today, are not the original cords that were described by her in the article.

So if you dried and brushed/combed it at the same time, it would be straight like other Havvys you see here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Chester is so cute! I don't think he has a curly coat . It looks wavy if it were longer and you dryed it and combed at the same time it would look strait. I tried a experiment on zoey and just blew the water of her skin dryed about half way combed her and let her air dry the rest of the way and her coat looks just like Chesters. I call them little worms like yarn individual strands. You have to watch out because if you don't comb them out you might get more mats. I call that type of bath the lazey day bath!


Hey, Suzi, can you avoid using this color for your posts? I can't read it at all! Thanks!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Chester is so cute! I don't think he has a curly coat . It looks wavy if it were longer and you dryed it and combed at the same time it would look strait. I tried a experiment on zoey and just blew the water of her skin dryed about half way combed her and let her air dry the rest of the way and her coat looks just like Chesters. I call them little worms like yarn individual strands. You have to watch out because if you don't comb them out you might get more mats. I call that type of bath the lazey day bath!


That is how I actually like Lizzie's coat-BUT it does mat. Luckily, her butt always looks like that even when combed. She has the cutest butt and tail!!!:biggrin1:

I agree with Krandall-very hard to read the green-looks pretty though.


----------



## moonglo (Dec 16, 2010)

The first picture was taken before I had someone trim the top of his head since it was in his eyes. Notice how smooth it was. The second picture is a recent one. You can see the top part of his head that was cut naturally lightened but also got fizzy.


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

@moonglo - That's exactly what Chester's hair looks like! I guess that's expected since they're both prairiwind pups. 

Any other prairiwind pups with the same frizz?


----------



## Jeri Borton (May 15, 2011)

Hi, I am getting my little hav boy at the end of June when he will be 10 wks old. I was wondering when he gets older what is the best rolling travel bag to have for him that will be allowed by the airlines. I plan on taking him on the plane twice pretty soon. Once at the end of the summer and in October.
I am doing all my shopping for him now, playpen, crate, etc. any suggestion would be much appreciated.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is VERY curly, very, very, very curly. her coat is about almost 2 inches long and just get curlier and curlier as it gets longer! Hoping to grow her out, but shoot the matts are starting already!! and yes people always think she is a poodle mix!
oh, her hair looks like she used a "crimper" on it!


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, these curly guys definitely have issues with mats. Sometimes I can comb them out, or even rip the hair apart since it's so fine. Other times I succumb to the scissors. But it seems like at the center of every mat is some piece of dirt. And as the weather gets warmer and we take him to the park more often, the mats are quickly becoming an issue since their fur acts like velcro to all the dirt out there.

That's the price we pay for owning these fluff balls, I guess


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable! I just want to snuggle him and hug him.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Hey, Suzi, can you avoid using this color for your posts? I can't read it at all! Thanks!


 Karen I tried to edit it twice LOL No more green!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Chester is very very cute!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not sure that sometimes wavy gets mixed up with curly these days. If you want to compare curly with wavy look at Payasa Havanese the only reason I say this is they have a puppy and say it will be curly. They are known breeders you can see the curly hair in the puppy. Curly hair curls more when short it is very wavy when long and can fall in ringlets very high maintenance but beautiful in full coat. Often it is the undercoat that is the problem it can be cottony causing matting if not brushed out often.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thought it ws just my eyes Karen!
Yes that little one is a darling wavy or curly...Chester you are so sweet looking!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I'm not sure that sometimes wavy gets mixed up with curly these days. If you want to compare curly with wavy look at Payasa Havanese the only reason I say this is they have a puppy and say it will be curly. They are known breeders you can see the curly hair in the puppy. Curly hair curls more when short it is very wavy when long and can fall in ringlets very high maintenance but beautiful in full coat. Often it is the undercoat that is the problem it can be cottony causing matting if not brushed out often.


Yeah, Jasmine, Iris and Bluebell in that litter all have MUCH curlier coats than Kodi did at that age. (or ever for that matter... he's not that curly even when he's wet!:biggrin1

And I agree... I've seen a number of Havs who definitely do NOT have curly coats, but who still have problems with mat. Most of them have very puffy coats with a tremendous amount of cottony undercoat, even if the longer hair is wavy and silky. That looks like what is going on with the puppy whose owner posted the photo of his bangs after a hair cut... It looks to me like what is left is cottony undercoat.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie has a heavy fairly straight coat,which is not too much of a problem,but he can get matts occasionally.Nellie has a fluffier wavier coat which is so soft,and surprisingly easy to maintain,although it tends to look very messy even after a bath etc.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I'm not sure that sometimes wavy gets mixed up with curly these days. If you want to compare curly with wavy look at Payasa Havanese the only reason I say this is they have a puppy and say it will be curly. They are known breeders you can see the curly hair in the puppy. Curly hair curls more when short it is very wavy when long and can fall in ringlets very high maintenance but beautiful in full coat. Often it is the undercoat that is the problem it can be cottony causing matting if not brushed out often.


 Here is a curly coat Havanese so cute! Is curly standard?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was just looking up curly coated Havanese to see if Zoey might be a curly . How funny My post was listed on Google. I don't even remember doing that and it wasn't that long ago . I think I'm getting Alzheimer disease that is weird.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester are you still around? Can a Havanese start with a wavy coat and go to curly? I can't find any information.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Suzi quit worrying about them getting a curly coat. The havanese is supposed to have a wavy coat. If it was going to be curly, it would have been that way before now. 

Silky to the touch, the coat is soft and light in texture in both outer and undercoat, although the outer coat carries slightly more weight. The coat is long, abundant and wavy. It stands off the body slightly, but flows with movement. An ideal coat will permit the natural lines of the dog to be seen. Puppy coat may be shorter and have a softer texture than adult coat. A single, flat, frizzy or curly coat should be faulted. A coarse, wiry coat is a disqualification. A short, smooth coat with or without furnishings is a disqualification. The coat may be corded. Corded coats will naturally separate into wavy sections in young dogs and will in time develop into cords. Adult corded dogs will be completely covered with a full coat of tassle-like cords.

Straight from AKC. I can't imagine flat-ironing the coats since flat is a no-no. Rosie's hair will come out in tiny corkscrews after her bath. After I brush it goes back to corkscrews pretty soon. I think they are cute.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

What a cutie, love his big round eyes! How old is he now?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Atticus said:


> What a cutie, love his big round eyes! How old is he now?


Yes, could we have more photos please???


----------

